# Halloween!!1!



## Melian (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a few weeks away, and everyone IRL is already tired of discussing it with me (this is the only holiday that gets me even moderately excited)!

So what are your plans? Going to any particularly awesome parties? Do you have some hilarious tricks set up to terrify kids at your door? And most importantly, what costume will you wear?

This is the first time I've been blonde in about a decade, so I'm considering reviving a costume that I wore in the early 90's: Village of the Damned child. It works because I have the body of an 8 year old.... The other very tempting choice is to be a splicer from Bioshock, but it's hard to find an appropriate bunny mask at the last minute (and I don't want to settle for one of the lesser masks!). Opinions/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 5, 2012)

Halloween--that's at the end of october, right?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 5, 2012)

Annual Theatre Bizarre party for me. 

This year I'm going as Snow White post battle with the woodland critters. 

I'm thinking I'll keep the same costume to hand out candy to the kiddies, just not sure if I'll keep the eyeball plucked out for that day or not.


----------



## MattB (Oct 5, 2012)

Always my favourite holiday, but I never do anything anymore... It's a Wednesday this year so maybe I'll break out some corpse paint and visit my sales accounts...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpENY3nEAx8


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd love to go to a Halloween party just once, but instead I'm stuck at the door with candy duties. I vaguely remember when Halloween was fun for me...20 years ago.:doh:


----------



## The Dark Lady (Oct 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Halloween--that's at the end of october, right?



THAT IS NOT FUNNY


----------



## Goreki (Oct 5, 2012)

My two best friends and I are going to a friends party and dressing up as Lana, Pam and Cheryl from Archer. I get to be Pam


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 6, 2012)

I only have one costume: Bear in the Big Blue House. (Complete with a beanbag-stuffed "bear gut".  ) I'm hoping to hand out candy )and maye have some, too), but it depends on what my sister wants to do... I have no money of my own.


----------



## penguin (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm having my first ever Halloween party. It isn't that big over here and for years I was against doing anything for it, but this year I just want to. I'm going to be a Weeping Angel and I've been making a whole bunch of decorations for it. 

Here we have a Beholder with a Silence in the background 







I've also made zombie arms (to come up out of the ground) and gravestones, and will be having a bunch of other stuff too. I'll also have my usual party game of Death Match Croquet going, but with spooky stuff at each hoop. EXCITED.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Halloween--that's at the end of october, right?



I'm not sure. It might be, either that or the first of November. I know it's just before turkey day by a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 6, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I'm not sure. It might be, either that or the first of November. I know it's just before turkey day by a couple of weeks.



You'd think a weenie festival would have better PR.



The Dark Lady said:


> THAT IS NOT FUNNY



I think it's the funniest thing I have ever said. EVER.


----------



## MattB (Oct 6, 2012)

Hallowe'en Is Grinch Night, don't you know?


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2012)

All I know, is that on that night if I want to be horrified and look at obscenely grotesque things, I'll just look through my bankbook.


----------



## MattB (Oct 6, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> All I know, is that on that night if I want to be horrified and look at obscenely grotesque things, I'll just look through my bankbook.



HEY-OHHHHH!!!!

http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 6, 2012)

Got my lab coat, lightsaber, stethoscope and name tag. OB-GYN Kenobi at your cervix. May the Forceps be with you. My GF was going to be Princess Labeia but her costume fell through :/


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 6, 2012)

*THERE IS SO MUCH WIN IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN ARTICULATE IT WELL ENOUGH TO CONVINCE YOU!*​



penguin said:


> I'm having my first ever Halloween party. It isn't that big over here and for years I was against doing anything for it, but this year I just want to. I'm going to be a Weeping Angel and I've been making a whole bunch of decorations for it.
> 
> Here we have a Beholder with a Silence in the background
> 
> ...


----------



## bremerton (Oct 7, 2012)

my neighbors go ALL OUT for halloween. they're currently making paper mache zombies for the front yard, they have the yard roped up with caution tape and multiple signs warning humans to keep out, a junk car in the yard with a really creepy spray painted tarp over it, etc. one of them (a relatively large, hairy man) is going as honey boo boo... he already has a bright orange sparkly prom dress, a blond wig, and a stuffed pig bahahaha.

i'm going to be a sexy cat and my best friend is going to be a sexy panda bear. pictures will be forthecoming, especially ones of mr. boo boo since i think you guys would appreciate him


----------



## penguin (Oct 7, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> *THERE IS SO MUCH WIN IN THIS, I CAN'T EVEN ARTICULATE IT WELL ENOUGH TO CONVINCE YOU!*​



I'll post photos of it all once it's done, too


----------



## bremerton (Oct 7, 2012)

and uhh, the second i posted that, i discovered that there were two cop cars parked in front of their house... i called my neighbor and apparently someone called the cops on them because they thought they were mentally unfit due to the decorations bahahahaha


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Oct 7, 2012)

Not doing anything this year, but next year I'll be going as my profile picture.


----------



## KittyCourtz (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I'm the only person on here who still goes trick-or-treating. I know I'm 22 but I have a huge sweet tooth! This year my fiance and I are going as vampires. =D


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2012)

My son is too old for trick-or-treating and I don't think he'll have any other occasion for a costume, nobody we know runs a halloween party, and I'm a complete fail at costumes.....so carve a pumpkin, and give candy to the few kids who show up. 

Honestly, the only thing I'd really change about that is the number of kids, I'd love to have a lot more trick-or-treaters, but we live on a busy road next an expressway, so few come down our part of the street.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 15, 2012)

This was my costume from last year, I won a hundred bucks at karaoke for it.
View attachment 381894_10150365827574098_1901527180_n (329x440).jpg



I have always made my son's costumes; not once have I bought a premade costume from the store. Here are a few of his:


----------



## Melian (Oct 16, 2012)

Goreki said:


> My two best friends and I are going to a friends party and dressing up as Lana, Pam and Cheryl from Archer. I get to be Pam



AMAZING. If I was an Archer character, I would definitely be Malory :doh:



dharmabean said:


> I have always made my son's costumes; not once have I bought a premade costume from the store. Here are a few of his:



Holy shit! Will you be my mom, too? You know...in the least weird way possible.


----------



## penguin (Oct 16, 2012)

I've finished my Beholder! Now to get the Silence's face right, which isn't something I'm good at. I'll need to borrow my arty friends for that, I think.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to a Villain's Ball. I'm dressing as Krieger from Archer. OK, he might not be a villain, but he IS a mad scientist and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, my friends planned on visiting me and spending the weekend before Halloween engaging in much debauchery. But it turns out that they have other obligations, so I'll just be spending my Halloween drowning in candy and horror movies.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Oct 16, 2012)

Only one Halloween a year is NEVER enough for me. That's why I try to squeeze as many Halloween events out of October as I possibly can. There's Knott's Scary Farm already done, just did Mickey's Halloween Party last night at Disneyland, & now I'm revving to go to Universal's Horror Nights SOON. I HAVE to go this year because the option I voted for having featured this year won! SILENT HILL AT HORROR NIGHTS FUCK YEAH.

My one regret about becoming an adult is that I can never go trick-or-treating through the neighborhoods anymore.  That's why I love Mickey's Halloween Party so much, it fulfills my basic human need to go trick-or-treating (though their trick-or-treat trails are merely a pale shadow of the real thing). On Halloween night, I think I'll just go out walking with my brother to smell the pumpkin candles burning & admire the decorations on all the houses, if Knott's hasn't called me in to work that night anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Only one Halloween a year is NEVER enough for me. That's why I try to squeeze as many Halloween events out of October as I possibly can. There's Knott's Scary Farm already done, just did Mickey's Halloween Party last night at Disneyland, & now I'm revving to go to Universal's Horror Nights SOON. I HAVE to go this year because the option I voted for having featured this year won! SILENT HILL AT HORROR NIGHTS FUCK YEAH.
> 
> My one regret about becoming an adult is that I can never go trick-or-treating through the neighborhoods anymore.  That's why I love Mickey's Halloween Party so much, it fulfills my basic human need to go trick-or-treating (though their trick-or-treat trails are merely a pale shadow of the real thing). On Halloween night, I think I'll just go out walking with my brother to smell the pumpkin candles burning & admire the decorations on all the houses, if Knott's hasn't called me in to work that night anyway.



I never understood Trick or Treating. Taking candy from strangers has always been a thing kids over here were told to avoid. :blink:


----------



## penguin (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I never understood Trick or Treating. Taking candy from strangers has always been a thing kids over here were told to avoid. :blink:



I was just having a conversation about that this morning!


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 17, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I never understood Trick or Treating. Taking candy from strangers has always been a thing kids over here were told to avoid. :blink:



Trick or Treat is the result of three traditions meeting in the middle:

Tradition 1: Dressing up in costumes to hide from the evil spirits.

Tradition 2: Giving food and/or presents to anyone who might be an evil spirit.

Tradition 3: Pranks.

Put them all together, and you wind up with Trick or Treat: Kids dress up in costumes and go door-to-door. The homeowners give them candy. If the homeowners don't give them candy, the kids are allowed to prank them.

(Tradition 3 isn't observed much anymore, so now it's mostly a night of free candy for kids.)


----------



## Pandasaur (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not sure what i am doing this year. I normally go to the renfest and a party afterward, but this year the party is moved to the 1st month of November.

I have 3 costumes lined up:

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...KusG-yPNjEp1ku78DjN-2czRd4MtJwsPRoAUqJTP0nI6A

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...q6hiWXpLsLJD3rRMc9GkSXLGQEihcp0wAZgs6d4Np7Dpw

Or a pirate costume which I am using old clothes from my closet.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 17, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Trick or Treat is the result of three traditions meeting in the middle


I think you might have missed the point.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 17, 2012)

penguin said:


> I've finished my Beholder! Now to get the Silence's face right, which isn't something I'm good at. I'll need to borrow my arty friends for that, I think.



Holy cow! I can't wait to see the weeping angel!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2012)

I love Halloween but I think it's been blown totally out of proportion, just like all the other holidays and celebrations. It shouldn't be a 2 month long thing. We just segue from one thing to another now.

One special night is not 2 months. By the time it actually gets to be Oct 31 it's been done to death. Same as Christmas, same as Easter. Blah blah.


----------



## penguin (Oct 18, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Holy cow! I can't wait to see the weeping angel!!



I'm really happy with how the wings are coming along. They should be finished in a couple of days


----------



## KittyCourtz (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm still a kid at heart, yet I don't know when "too old" will be for me. I love dressing up more than people understand (and I'm a candy-holic). It's a lifestyle for me, I guess you could say. The only other time I get to dress up is when I go to an anime convention in May called Anime Central. =(

Do people care if I'm in my 20's and want to have fun trick-or-treating?


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Oct 26, 2012)

Well my Halloween plans are ruined once more. 

My hatred for humanity rises higher.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't give you candy if you showed up at my door.
Haha.


Let the kids have their fun.




KittyCourtz said:


> I'm still a kid at heart, yet I don't know when "too old" will be for me. I love dressing up more than people understand (and I'm a candy-holic). It's a lifestyle for me, I guess you could say. The only other time I get to dress up is when I go to an anime convention in May called Anime Central. =(
> 
> Do people care if I'm in my 20's and want to have fun trick-or-treating?


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 26, 2012)

We've decided to go as him/her dios de los muertos sugar skulls.


----------



## penguin (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm having my party tonight. I'm hoping it ends up being as good as I hope!


----------



## Micara (Oct 27, 2012)

Going to a local show as Blind Mag from Repo! The Genetic Opera.


----------



## penguin (Oct 27, 2012)

I had my Halloween party last night, and it rocked. It was really windy and then it rained, so that made it hard for the outside decorations to stay in place AND cancelled my Halloween edition of Death Match Croquet  But it was still a great night, with lots of awesome costumes...and a surprise wedding! Two of my friends have been engaged for ages and a few months ago they asked if they could get married at the party. Sure thing! So that happened and it was very sweet and surprised people, like we hoped. I had a costume contest, getting everyone to vote - and I won Best Costume! Whoot! I also had some games and some "guess the number of X in the jar", which was quite popular.

I went as a Weeping Angel from Doctor Who, though my body paint didn't like the fact I was a bit hot and had to keep doing stuff. My wings didn't like being restrained and one flopped about a bit, but the costume still worked. My daughter hates it when I wear those contacts - she won't kiss or cuddle me! I had a "wanted" wall and took photos of everyone as they came in, and they had to pull a crime out of a cauldron. The plan was to print all those photos up and stick them on there to help make the voting easier, but my printer didn't want to work. Still, a good night


----------



## penguin (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a few more of my decorations  Jack Skellington's legs fell off  My Silence (also from Doctor Who) was hiding in the shower recess of the toilet, so that it'd scare you when you went in. I had a bunch of laminated cut outs decorating the space, including some pumpkins and I just had to nerd them up. I had been given some frames a while back, so I painted them black and then printed up some spooky theme pictures for them. They're now on display in my lounge room, with my trophy


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 28, 2012)

penguin said:


> SO MUCH WIN IN YOUR POST




CAN I COME PLAY AT YOUR HOUSE NEXT YEAR!?


----------



## penguin (Oct 28, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> CAN I COME PLAY AT YOUR HOUSE NEXT YEAR!?



If you can get here, sure!


----------



## Goreki (Oct 28, 2012)

http://goreki-quadracorn.tumblr.com/post/34533934063/pams-back-tattoo
http://goreki-quadracorn.tumblr.com/post/34533999520/pam-from-archer
http://goreki-quadracorn.tumblr.com/post/34534290670/zombie-pam
I had a Halloween party on Saturday night, and the Melbourne Zombie Shuffle on Sunday afternoon. I slept in my clothes.


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2012)

penguin, when I can, I'll be back to rep your party post--it looks like it was amazing! You sure know how to host a great party


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

Penguin, I love all those photos you posted!! They are so awesome!!  We wanted to have a party this year but it seems as though the folks around here are too devout to celebrate the ghoulish side of Halloween.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

We only just finished our Halloween decorating. We were delayed by weather and illness..

We have a wood stove, not at use yet, so i decorated it:




My haunted cemetery and Halloween tree:




This is what we call the "cat window", the large windowsill is very attractive to them:




Just a part of my fun collection of ghoulish things:




I had to share a pic of my favorite pumpkin: Nibbler!




And Chuck E. Bones.. He guards the candy 







Our butler.. Jeeves




The last interior, on the hall bathroom door


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

We only finished this last night.. I'm thinking about doing one more body bag..
Sorry about the size.. these are horked off of hubs google+




There is a body bag there in the distance.. there are also a bunch of body parts sprinkled about... 




Our pumpkins. Max cut is all on his own.. the one on the left.. Mine is center 




I have a video of our front lawn but it's on hubs phone.. gotta get it from him and put up a youtube link.. It's much better than the photos 
This is our first year with a yard to decorate.. It will get bigger and better as the years go on and when i get some woodworking tools


----------



## biglynch (Oct 29, 2012)

that is an awesome set up, love the puking pumpkin. Man i can't wait till tomorrow night. I have my evil clown costume all good to go, and I'm so ready for the £12/$18 free bar. i love tuesdays!:wubu:


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 29, 2012)

Costume's done! Time to hit some houses!


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 29, 2012)

My Halloween shirt.






RV


----------



## azerty (Oct 29, 2012)

RVGleason said:


> My Halloween shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Halloween belly


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 29, 2012)

azerty said:


> And Halloween belly



Glad you noticed.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

RVGleason said:


> My Halloween shirt.
> 
> RV



That's great  I wanted to do something like that.. but my oldest talked me into a vampire costume..


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 1, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4898895878672&set=oa.371077232979399&type=1&theater

at a halloween Ceroc dance


----------



## MrBob (Nov 1, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Costume's done! Time to hit some houses!



Ah, Spotty Man...SuperTed really did have the crappest sidekick in cartoon history, didn't he?


----------



## Micara (Nov 1, 2012)




----------

